# shiatsu zombie box



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Anyone who has one of these how big did you make your box? Mine is four feet tall, 37 inches wide and 17 inches deep. But it seems to be to big. I know this is a pathtic question but i am trying to get some ideas on size.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Are you talking about one of those shiatsu-based grave grabbers / zombie grave escape?


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes. Its a grabber type. Skull on one side left arm reaching on other. This box just seems to large lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't have the measurements at hand, but Spooky1 made one of these a few years ago. Here are a couple pictures that will give you an idea of the box size relative to the prop's inner workings:


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks that does help. I am such a rookie at this haunter craft.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I made one thats about 3 1/2' tall. here's a pic:


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice. Mine is looking somewhere between a dog house and a coffin. Guess if the wifey gets mad at me i can sleep in it.


----------

